# Rotary Valve Engine



## 1Kenny (Dec 25, 2007)

After looking at the plans Rick posted I thought it would be a good engine to build. After all, it can be built in a weekend. ;D My goal is to use material and tools at hand. I started with making the crankshaft from round stock in the shop that had all ready been shown to machine poorly. The tool bit dug in _with help from me _ and bent the crank prior to completing it. I had some brass and music wire so decided to change the crankshaft type. While deciding how to make them I started on the columns.

The first job was to cut some square stock and face to size.








Next I cut to length, drilled and tapped holes in each end. One end of the column is screwed on to a short piece of hex stock to mount in the chuck for turning.


----------

